# Truss question



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

I am thinking about building my own pole frame type workshop. I was going to hire it out but I had to have major surgery in March and I've been on disability. It's cut into my building fund. Thankfully, I'm going back to work next week! Woulda been a divorce or a killin' around here if I'd been out any longer. 
I'm thinking about a 40' (or 39) x 60'. Here is my question: I only want to have 10' walls but I also want to put an automotive hoist in which requires approx. 12' height. Can I get engineered trusses with about a 16' wide raised center section. I would do the front half of the building with regular trusses then switch to the raised ones for the back half. I guess what I'm mainly wondering is-Would the raised center trusses still be clear span or would they require inner support posts. Guess I could call my local truss company with the question but here I am and they're probably closed anyway. Thanks, Hutch


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know if you can just buy the ones you need or not. You can get them made however big you need them. Its just i don't know if your lumber company has them that size but I'm sure he can order them for you.
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Chances are, you will need customized trusses built for this application. I would try not to mix the trusses from front to back if possible. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Leo, why not mix the trusses? My bedroom has a tray ceiling. It has regular trusses up to the tray trusses then switches back to regular. Maybe I should add that to the list of things the builder screwed up.
I may have to come up with a different plan anyway. Now the wife wants a regular stick built 2 or 3 car garage at the end of our driveway. We have a 28 x 28 attached garage that you make a right turn into as you come up the driveway. That gets into a lot more expense seeing as how it's gotta match the house. If we can't afford the pole building I'm not sure how she thinks we're gonna afford this one. It's starting to look like a salvage yard out there. I've got vehicles in various states of repair, a boat, 2 jet skis, a flatbed trailer, and various other items that need to get under cover. Hutch


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hutch001b _
> *Leo, why not mix the trusses? My bedroom has a tray ceiling. It has regular trusses up to the tray trusses then switches back to regular. Maybe I should add that to the list of things the builder screwed up.
> I may have to come up with a different plan anyway. Now the wife wants a regular stick built 2 or 3 car garage at the end of our driveway. We have a 28 x 28 attached garage that you make a right turn into as you come up the driveway. That gets into a lot more expense seeing as how it's gotta match the house. If we can't afford the pole building I'm not sure how she thinks we're gonna afford this one. It's starting to look like a salvage yard out there. I've got vehicles in various states of repair, a boat, 2 jet skis, a flatbed trailer, and various other items that need to get under cover. Hutch *


OMG you sound like me, right down to the builder screwing things up.


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul, we bought this house new and I had to call the builder at least every other week about something for the first year. We'd go to plug something in to a new outlet and nothing would happen. I'd take the cover off and the wiring would be there but never hooked up. Just a huge list of little things like that, some bigger, most of which I just repaired myself. Oh yeah, I would guess he missed the floor joist with over 50% of the nails. I've redone all the bath, kitchen, dining, and hall with either ceramic tile or hardwood and have repaired the subfloor as I go. My wife and I have steered several people away from homes this clown built but her best friend recently got divorced and in spite of our advice she buys one of his new homes. She calls me the first night crying-The dishwasher flooded the kitchen and the foundation is cracked. Couldn't bring myself to say "I told you so!" Hutch


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

My rational is that if you have a mixture of trusses and decide that the setup for your hoist isn't where you want it, what can you do to change the location. At least with the trusses all being able to accomodate the hoist, then you can change it down the road. Also, if you decide to ad a scissor lift or a four post lift, you will need the clearance. 

We do several restorations a year on Model A's and Model T's. Overhead clearance not only saves time, it saves your back and your sanity.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hutch001b _
> *Paul, we bought this house new and I had to call the builder at least every other week about something for the first year. We'd go to plug something in to a new outlet and nothing would happen. I'd take the cover off and the wiring would be there but never hooked up. Just a huge list of little things like that, some bigger, most of which I just repaired myself. Oh yeah, I would guess he missed the floor joist with over 50% of the nails. I've redone all the bath, kitchen, dining, and hall with either ceramic tile or hardwood and have repaired the subfloor as I go. My wife and I have steered several people away from homes this clown built but her best friend recently got divorced and in spite of our advice she buys one of his new homes. She calls me the first night crying-The dishwasher flooded the kitchen and the foundation is cracked. Couldn't bring myself to say "I told you so!" Hutch *


Well mines a LONG story. Lets just say my builder is now bankrupt, and I HAVE to fix everything they did not do, or did wrong.


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Leo, I see. I thought you meant there was a structural integrity reason for not mixing trusses.
Paul, I've done most of the fixes myself and I'm way past the time to get the contractor to do anything. I wish he'd go bankrupt just so he'd stop screwing people, of course that would just further screw the ones that have new houses he built. Hutch


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *Chances are, you will need customized trusses built for this application. I would try not to mix the trusses from front to back if possible. Just my opinion though. *


Hutch, 

I agree with leo...these probably are specialized trusses that spread the load over the entire building. They're probably going to cost considerabley more than standard trusses.. Have you considered a cherry picker or small gantry?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hutch001b _
> *I I'm thinking about a 40' (or 39) x 60'. Here is my question: I only want to have 10' walls but I also want to put an automotive hoist in which requires approx. 12' height. Can I get engineered trusses with about a 16' wide raised center section. I would do the front half of the building with regular trusses then switch to the raised ones for the back half. I guess what I'm mainly wondering is-Would the raised center trusses still be clear span or would they require inner support posts. Guess I could call my local truss company with the question but here I am and they're probably closed anyway. Thanks, Hutch *


 Hutch ; There is another cheaper option. Instead of a gable roof line you could go with a gambol. This can be done with standard trusses. You use two to make each truss by plating them together at the peak and using a 2x4 tie to hold them together. I will post some photos later today to show you what I mean. Standard trusses cost much less then custom ones and this technique makes an extremely strong roof system.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*hutch*

This is what I mean. I joined two standard 4- 12 pitch trusses at a 45 degree angle to create this roof line.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Gambol*

By doing this it gives me 12 foot ceilings upstairs. with only three feet of wall projecting above the floor.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Strong*

This roof will hold any snow load we get here in Western New York. It is a double pitched roof 12-4 4-12 with 4-12 look outs to create the overhang.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*2x6*

I used 2x6 frame constuction to build this building. I had spent quite a bit in materials,but it sure is going to last. The footer is down 50 inches with a 14 yard concrete base and 5 rows of block.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*floor*

My upstairs floor is 3/4 tongue and groove plywood on 2x10's. The center support is 4 2x12's. If I were building it now I would consider an engineered beam.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Wind*

Here is the wind bracing I told you about. Just a metal preformed strip. The stuff lays flush and works well.


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Well, I bet those are all nice pictures but I can't get any of 'em to open for some reason. Gotta go to the doctor now. I'll try to open them when I get back. Thanks, Hutch


----------

